# Striping kit



## Zak2883 (Apr 23, 2019)

Does anyone have a link for a striping kit for a bobcat 61 inch cut zt225? Or should I just use some hard rubber and attach it to the back of my deck. Also would I get better striping if I adjusted the angle of my deck?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

have you tried Harrison Specialties? I know they make striping kits for 60" decks on JD and Exmark mowers. They may even have a "universal" type mounting kit if your mower isnt listed.

https://www.harrisonspecialties.com/


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

Zak2883 said:


> Does anyone have a link for a striping kit for a bobcat 61 inch cut zt225? Or should I just use some hard rubber and attach it to the back of my deck. Also would I get better striping if I adjusted the angle of my deck?


Have you checked to see if checkmate has one for you. I think for the most part they are relatively universal.

You could use rubber but you shouldn't need to adjust the angle of your deck. You want to have it pitched forward ever so slightly. I forget the exact amount but IIRC it's like 1/8"-1/4" forward pitch.


----------



## Zak2883 (Apr 23, 2019)

I contacted check mate and they said they have one that fits my mower thank you!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Checkmate all the way


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

I have a checkmate and it works quite well I think. The only complaint I have is that I clean out under my deck very often and have to remove the checkmate to lift the deck up high enough to get under it. I'm going to find a way to make it a quick disconnect, maybe. It really only takes me 2 mins to take it off.


----------



## Zak2883 (Apr 23, 2019)

Just an update, found one at my local bobcat dealer for $75, checkmates was $411 shipped. Should be installing this weekend with puctures to follow.


----------

